# planting wheat to make straw



## haymaker1979 (Nov 20, 2011)

i just leased 100 acres and i have to clean it up so i decided to plant wheat on it. just so that i can get the ground cleaned up so that i can get timothy and alfalfa planted next year. does anyone have any suggestions i have a good market here for straw in ky with all the horses that are bedded down daily. and how many bales per acre do you get with straw also


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

You can expect to make good money on wheat next year and you'll make $ on the straw if the need for it is as strong as you make it seem! That straw going back in the ground would be good for a hay field though.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There are all different varieties of wheat and other small grains, some produce lots of straw, others very little and your fertilization program will also affect how tall the grains grow. The only info I have is for a Maine type climate so it won't help you much. Do you have an ag extension person to ask for local advice?


----------



## haymaker1979 (Nov 20, 2011)

if you harvest the wheat and the straw bales can you go right back in plant straw again. im totally new to this


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

How many bales you'll get off of your wheat has a lot of variables . depending on how the wheat does to how heavy you make the bales . Last I did made 50 bales to the acre, the bales weighed 40 to 45 pounds. The wheat made about 51 bushel to the acre . Well that was last year, what I did this year was custom work and I don't remember how many bales it made, just wanted to get it done &#8230; LOL

You could put wheat back out this fall but if you're going back with hay, when do you plan to plant it? Not sure if the wheat in Kentucky matures much sooner than Indiana or not, usually about July 1st around here. I'm sure you can get a better answer form other folks on here ,

I'm not a row crop expert for sure .(* no expert period.ha ha* ) I have some friends that farmed all their lives that help me with what little row crops that I do.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

atacres said:


> straw in ky with all the horses that are bedded down daily.


One thing I can tell you for sure ,is that those race horse guys in KY are as picky about there straw as they are the hay . I've sent both down there. This guy hauls like 10000 bales of straw a year down there an he will only take the best he can find . Also that market is shrinking so he tells me , more going to wood shavings , told me few weeks ago he lost 2 long time customers to wood shavings.

_Reread this an is sounded a little stronger then I ment it to .. but they are pretty picky ._


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We live in a lumbering area and shavings prices are up so high horse owners are going back to straw. Wood pellet production is chewing up waste wood products that were cheap 10 years ago.

I'm told shavings are easier to use than straw but less compostable so the manure is more difficult to get rid of.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

The amount of straw you get depends on a lot of variables as in any farming. Last year was a good one for wheat and my average was 98 bushels per acre and bales were between 100-120 per acre on my home farm. They were roughly 30-35 pounds at 36". Nitrogen makes a big difference in quantity. I also plant 150# to the acre.


----------



## wileyjd (Sep 2, 2010)

The main thing that you want to make sure is that the wheat is clean of weeds horse people want golden color even for there beding also try to get a wheat that has a long stem or you will find that your bale per ac are reduced


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

It needs to be combined without a straw chopper. Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I planted winter wheat a few years ago to graze. I pulled the cows off in time to let it grow a little before heading out. I have no combine and was told I could not sell the straw with the head on the wheat. (rats would attack the bales, animals would eat the seeds)
I cut it with a 479 haybine and shook the seeds out. Worked for me.







I sold it to a local nursery type supplier and they resold it.

I know my experience is not really going to help you, expecially with 100 acres, you will want to harvest the wheat.
I did 20 acres just for the grazing and baled the "straw" just as a side note.


----------

